# Truffle Oil



## jacky77 (Mar 6, 2011)

I know i've read some recipes using truffle oil, but my mind is blank. I bought some yesterday and I'd like to use it soon. Anyone have any ideas? Can i use it like olive oil?


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 6, 2011)

It should be used as a finishing oil for it's aroma as much as it's flavor if not more so.

It is intoxicating drizzled over a little homemade pizza or pasta and same for rissottto. It pairs with just about anything that has mushrooms in it and will enhance the flavor and smell.

If you are dating or looking for a signifacant other you can put a few drops behind your ears and wait for them to come running.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 6, 2011)

ooooh i can't wait to use it! hmmm i'll put some on my wrist and see what the bf says...


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 6, 2011)

I keep forgetting I have it, 4me.  Thanks for the reminder about it for rissotto....I'll be adding it to the rissotto chalenge when I get around to making it for the first time.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 6, 2011)

You might find it turning up in an unexpected place in my GCC Mushroom entry....just sayin'


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 6, 2011)

jacky77 said:


> ooooh i can't wait to use it! hmmm i'll put some on my wrist and see what the bf says...


 

Trust me here!


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 6, 2011)

4me...i'm gonna try it right now..haha..


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 6, 2011)

i think i need better truffle oil...


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 6, 2011)

Where did you buy the truffle oil?


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 6, 2011)

probably not the best place. i got it at ross. lol.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 6, 2011)

I am not familiar with Ross. Do they have a web site?


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ross is like a department store, clothing, housewares, rare food items, random stuff. i saw the oil and grabbed it.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2011)

Jacky, I love Ross/Marshal's/TJMax for finding stuff like that..it's like finding gold.  

I used a little of my truffle oil in my egg salad sandwich yesterday, and it blew me away it was so good.  Here's what I did....copied from the egg salad thread......


> Daizymae, I used your softened butter/no mayo method and I doubt I'll  ever use anything but soft butter for egg salad again.  For two eggs, I  used about a tablespoon of soft salted butter, some white pepper, fresh  dill, a tsp. of rice vinegar,and the 1/2 tsp of *white truffle oil* sent it right over the top.  Truffle oil would be way too expensive to use for 30 sandwiches, but it was out of sight for one!!


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 8, 2011)

oh nummy!!! i have to try that!!! I'll be using it tonight. making a mushroom alfredo ravioli and i am thinking of drizzling it on the pasta for oomph. 

I can't believe half the stuff i find at Ross, i don't even buy clothes there. Cooking gadgets, spices, chocolate, etc....I check there before i go to a bigger department store to look for anything...you never know what you'll find.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2011)

jacky77 said:


> oh nummy!!! i have to try that!!! I'll be using it tonight. making a mushroom alfredo ravioli and i am thinking of drizzling it on the pasta for oomph.  That will be *delicious !! *
> 
> I can't believe half the stuff i find at Ross, i don't even buy clothes there. Cooking gadgets, spices, chocolate, etc....I check there before i go to a bigger department store to look for anything...you never know what you'll find. *ME TOO! Never take a friend with you, they always have just one of the good stuff.  I learned that the hard way.  *


----------



## CraigC (Mar 8, 2011)

Get a jar of black truffles in oil. You get the best of both worlds! We almost bought 1/2 of a white truffle a few years back. The seller just wanted to get his cost covered and offered to sell us just half. It would have cost $200.00 for the half. Came real close to doing it. Decided to settle for a couple fresh blacks and a flower bottle of Pierre Jouet or something as indulgent. Was making good bonuses at the time. Could not even consider it now.

Craig


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 8, 2011)

will do! CraigC!


----------



## Veri Similitude (Mar 13, 2012)

How to Sous Vide an Egg at Home - CHOW Tip - Food News - CHOW

This is a nice use of truffle oil ...


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2012)

i threw out my bottle of truffle oil after hearing from chef ramsay that it is a chemically based oil with no real truffles in it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i threw out my bottle of truffle oil after hearing from chef ramsay that it is a chemically based oil with no real truffles in it.



It is basically "perfumed" oil, and garbage. It is an "aroma" mimicked by perfume, and infused with olive oil, no thanks. Like mentioned above, the only way to really insure it's quality, is to get truffles packed in oil, or, make it your self.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truffle_(fungus)

Truffle oil
Main article: Truffle oil
Truffle oil is often used as a lower cost and convenient substitute for truffles, to provide flavoring or to enhance the flavor and aroma of truffles in cooking. Most "truffle oil," however, does not contain any truffles.[25] The vast majority is olive oil which has been artificially flavoured using a synthetic agent such as 2,4-dithiapentane.[25] Daniel Patterson reported in the New York Times that "even now, you will find chefs who are surprised to hear that truffle oil does not actually come from real truffles."


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 13, 2012)

I got some at TJ Maxx . How long do you think it keeps?


----------



## Veri Similitude (Mar 13, 2012)

thanx vitauta an tattrat! ICK! throwing mine out ...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 13, 2012)

As noted, truffle oil doesn't contain real truffles. However, truffle salt does. It's sold at some gourmet shops or you can find it online. It's pretty expensive stuff, running around $25 for a 3-oz jar. It keeps for quite awhile, though.

I really like the salt. A little bit sprinkled on eggs or pasta adds a nice subtle truffle flavor, as opposed to the obnoxious smell and flavor of the oil.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 13, 2012)

What I sometimes like to do with it, is stirr a few drops into hot pasta, before I put the pasta sauce etc on top. It gives the pasta a really nice but subtle flavour that will go well with just about any pasta topping.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> As noted, truffle oil doesn't contain real truffles. However, truffle salt does. It's sold at some gourmet shops or you can find it online. It's pretty expensive stuff, running around $25 for a 3-oz jar. It keeps for quite awhile, though.
> 
> I really like the salt. A little bit sprinkled on eggs or pasta adds a nice subtle truffle flavor, as opposed to the obnoxious smell and flavor of the oil.



yes, subsequent to the oil, i bought some italian truffle salt--very nice.  i'm happy with this coarse salt--it has small bits of truffles throughout and smells divine.  great in pasta dishes, burgers, soups, stews....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 13, 2012)

Try it in deviled eggs.......yum.


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 13, 2012)

Trader Joe's Truffle Oil, house brand, 8.5 oz/$8.59. Black or white. Ingredients; Italian extra virgin olive oil infused with black winter truffles (I'm reading the label). I prefer the black over the white. If they have it on the shelf.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 14, 2012)

My truffle oil is _Urbani_ (brand) "black winter truffle oil" with "olive oil infused with extra black winter truffles (Tuber Melanosporum Vitt), ingredient list: olive oil, black winter truffle aroma (Tuber Melanosporum Vitt). Whether that means my oil ever saw a truffle is probably best left up to lawyers.

Of course it is a drizzling oil, not meant for cooking. In my few experiments I have yet to be dazzled. Only thing I noticed at all with using it in a few light salad dressings... Didn't rock my planet.


----------



## GLC (Mar 14, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> ...ingredient list: olive oil, black winter truffle aroma (Tuber Melanosporum Vitt). Whether that means my oil ever saw a truffle is probably best left up to lawyers.



That sounds like they rolled a barrel of olive oil through the truffle market and called it a day. I'm not impressed by the one I tried, either. There's probably some vague shared history between the oil and a truffle, but it seems to have been fleeting. Hideously expensive way to buy highly questionable olive oil.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> It is basically "perfumed" oil, and garbage. It is an "aroma" mimicked by perfume, and infused with olive oil, no thanks. Like mentioned above, the only way to really insure it's quality, is to get truffles packed in oil, or, make it your self.."


 

If you make it yourself you run the risk of botulism.


homemade truffle oil botulism - Google Search=


----------



## GLC (Mar 14, 2012)

But it's _truffle_ botulism! Think of the obituary. "Wow!," people will think. "Offed by truffles! Pretty classy!" Like breaking your neck falling down the stairs at Buckingham Palace. Or falling out of a Rolls. Or stabbed to death by the world's finest chef after you sent the food back when you detected that the morels were slightly old.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 14, 2012)

god but you're funny, glc....


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 14, 2012)

gadzooks said:


> Trader Joe's Truffle Oil, house brand, 8.5 oz/$8.59. Black or white. Ingredients; Italian extra virgin olive oil infused with black winter truffles (I'm reading the label). I prefer the black over the white. If they have it on the shelf.



Thanks for the tip, gadzooks, I'm adding it to my TJ's shopping list.

By the way folks....since taste is subjective and there are those who enjoy using Truffle Oil, why not?  The cooking police aren't going to raid your kitchen and throw out your fake Truffle Oil.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2012)

GLC said:


> But it's _truffle_ botulism! Think of the obituary. "Wow!," people will think. "Offed by truffles! Pretty classy!" Like breaking your neck falling down the stairs at Buckingham Palace. Or falling out of a Rolls. Or stabbed to death by the world's finest chef after you sent the food back when you detected that the morels were slightly old.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 14, 2012)

All they did was isolate some flavor compounds from truffles and add them into regular oil.  What's the big deal?
Since I'll probably never be able to afford a real truffle, I'll settle for a synthetically-flavored oil.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 14, 2012)

+1 ^^


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 15, 2012)

+2


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't found any applications for my "truffle oil" yet that were worth the purchase price (several dollars for a pretty small bottle).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2012)

Strawberry Lychee Blossom 

White Truffle Oil
Fresh Mint Leaves 
6 Strawberries, sliced
1 can Lychee Nuts, chilled and drained, reserve syrup

On 2 chilled salad plates, drizzle about ½ teaspoon of Truffle Oil on  each plate. Arrange sliced Strawberries in a flower pattern, center 1-2  Lychee Nuts on the berries, arrange Mint leaves for garnish. Take 2  tablespoons of the reserved syrup and whisk in 1 teaspoon of Truffle  Oil, drizzle over fruit. Serve chilled.



Note: Lychee Flower, I took one lychee and put a small piece of one nut  into the hole of the first, the others, I split and stacked around the  whole one. I thought it turned out nicely!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 16, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I haven't found any applications for my "truffle oil" yet that were worth the purchase price (several dollars for a pretty small bottle).


 
Truffle oil should run about $20 for a very small bottle, actually


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 16, 2012)

I bought my 1.8 oz. bottle about a year and a half ago. I may have misremembered the price.

I do remember that it's not worth it yet... But perhaps it's my fault for not discovering the right recipes...


----------



## Arlene B. Heed (Jul 28, 2014)

I cooked with White Truffle Oil last night for the first time.  i bought it at King Kullen. The recipe was for chicken and broccoli rage with white Truffle Oil and creamy Polenta.  i forgot to write polenta on my shopping list, so I forgot to buy it.  I will buy some Polenta soon and try to learn how to make it as I have never made Polenta before and it sounds more difficult than making rice.


----------



## Arlene B. Heed (Jul 28, 2014)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I bought my 1.8 oz. bottle about a year and a half ago. I may have misremembered the price.
> 
> I do remember that it's not worth it yet... But perhaps it's my fault for not discovering the right recipes...


I found the recipe for Chicken with Creamy Polenta and Broccoli Rabe on the McCormick.com website.  McCormick.com has some great recipes on it.  I have a lot of spices in our kitchen so I didn't have to buy any.  Some of them are by McCormick but not all of them.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 30, 2014)

You are not supposed to cook with truffle oil. Use ordinary oil for cooking then use truffle oil after your dish is cooked, then season it with truffle oil, or use it to season cold dishes such as salads.

Cooking ruins or aborts the taste of truffle oil.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 2, 2014)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> You are not supposed to cook with truffle oil. Use ordinary oil for cooking *then use truffle oil after your dish is cooked, then season it with truffle oil,* or use it to season cold dishes such as salads.
> 
> Cooking ruins or aborts the taste of truffle oil.


I suspect that's what Arlene did. Most recipes would make this clear.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 2, 2014)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I haven't found any applications for my "truffle oil" yet that were worth the purchase price (several dollars for a pretty small bottle).


You sound a little grumpy there Greg. It's not the oil's fault.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> You sound a little grumpy there Greg. It's not the oil's fault.



That's a weird comment. I don't like truffle oil, either, or truffles for that matter. Tastes like dirt to me.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 2, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> That's a weird comment. I don't like truffle oil, either, or truffles for that matter. Tastes like dirt to me.



Not weird at all. I was commenting on his statement not on the taste of truffle oil. 

Viz: 
"I haven't found any applications for my "truffle oil" yet that were worth the purchase price (several dollars for a pretty small bottle)"

"You sound a little grumpy there Greg. It's not the oil's fault."


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe something got lost in translation ;-) Grumpy to me means irritated; I took Greg's comment to mean that he didn't like the flavor.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 2, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the tip, gadzooks, I'm adding it to my TJ's shopping list.
> 
> By the way folks....since taste is subjective and there are those who enjoy using Truffle Oil, why not?  The cooking police aren't going to raid your kitchen and throw out your fake Truffle Oil.


Here here! 

As I don't have $300,000 to spend on a pair of white truffles I'm not going to be too fussy about a little pretend truffle flavouring in truffle oil.

As the man-in-the-street (or the woman in the supermarket) happily buys artificial vanilla, almond, peppermint, etc., flavourings for baking or in store-bought cake, etc.,  it seems a little disingenuous to complain about artificial flavouring in "truffle" oil, especially as the cost, ounce per ounce, of artificial vanilla flavouring is more than that of truffle "flavour" oil. 

There being a legal distinction between "flavour" and flavour*ed*" in UK food labelling laws it was quite clear from the main label, which one mine was when I bought it. Caveat emptor!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Here here!
> 
> As I don't have *$300,000* to spend on a pair of white truffles I'm not going to be too fussy about a little pretend truffle flavouring in truffle oil.
> 
> ...



The last time I was offered an imported, white truffle, It was $400.00 and the size was close to that of a tennis ball.


----------

